# Negro offsprings temperament??



## project (26 February 2013)

temperament suitable for a non-professional rider?


----------



## tinkerbell88 (26 February 2013)

Our boy is hot hot hot!! He loves to work and has a great hindleg and engine but he definitely is a pro's ride!


----------



## crabbymare (26 February 2013)

The ones I have seen have been sharp as well so possibly not what an non pro would be looking for


----------



## Heathersedge (26 February 2013)

Our Negro mare is lovely but her daughter by Wynton is a real hot head.


----------



## chrissie1 (26 February 2013)

Whereas the Wynton currently staying here is so laid back it's unreal.  A colt as well!


----------



## vicky86 (26 February 2013)

I have a 6yo out of negretto who I have owned since a foal and done all the breaking and training myself. He is hot but I would definitely class him as an amateurs horse (as I am one). He actually has a lovely nature aslong as his brain is kept occupied and he is kept in a good routine with agood amount of turnout. He has a fab attitude to work, a real 'go' brain just occasionally gets a bit too enthusiastic . My trainer has a full negro and he is actually very similar - needs work, careful management and has his quirks but on the whole is very amenable and willing. 
I really like them and would certainly look to buy another in the future.


----------



## project (27 February 2013)

thanks for all your comments,

tinkerbell88: when you say hot, do you mean very forward/sharp/sensitive or naughty/spooky/bucking???? what's the mare line?

Heathersedge, Winton is by Jazz, isn't he so doesn't really surprise me...


----------



## christine48 (27 February 2013)

vicky86 said:



			I have a 6yo out of negretto who I have owned since a foal and done all the breaking and training myself. He is hot but I would definitely class him as an amateurs horse (as I am one). He actually has a lovely nature aslong as his brain is kept occupied and he is kept in a good routine with agood amount of turnout. He has a fab attitude to work, a real 'go' brain just occasionally gets a bit too enthusiastic . My trainer has a full negro and he is actually very similar - needs work, careful management and has his quirks but on the whole is very amenable and willing. 
I really like them and would certainly look to buy another in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Sound a lot like our Negretto gelding except he's not hot but maybe a bit sensitive. Loves to work and loves the challenge as the work gets more difficult. Always gives 100% too


----------



## MillionDollar (28 February 2013)

Think that the hot factor is def a trait of Negro offspring, as Charlotte Dujardin always says how hot Valegro is.


----------

